# New Morph? You tell me...



## doc1975 (Aug 16, 2006)

these can all be viewed at:

http://www.worth1000.com


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

can't see em.....


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Dendrobates Getafrickinglife


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like dendrobates rubrax to me.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Phyllomedusa ellafantus?
Cool pics!!


----------

